# Marine fish stores



## Bear44 (May 20, 2011)

starting my first saltwater tank soon and need to know some top reputable stores for saltwater fishes.

looking for good prices, and healthy fishes.

20g and want 2 ocellaris clownfish tank bred. and maybe 1 damsel.

only been to lucky's aquarium and big al's vaughan so far.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

Sea U Marine...NAFB...are a good choice.


----------



## Ilikefish8 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seeumarine has sale every Friday, check the following link,
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

I got two 1" ocellaris clownfish for $30. My kids love it.

Also check out Big als for weekly marine sale. 
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/specials.html

I was at NAFB yesterday picking up some beginner frags. Very friendly.

Cheers


----------



## Bear44 (May 20, 2011)

Bear44 said:


> starting my first saltwater tank soon and need to know some top reputable stores for saltwater fishes.
> 
> looking for good prices, and healthy fishes.
> 
> ...


anyone know any place retail/online that has better dry rock/live rock prices then ecoreefer.com, so far this is the best place i can find and if there is no answer within a week i'm gonna order 25lb of dry rock from them.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

how much lbs you looking for.. i took some out on my display tank like 3weeks ago its fully cured in my tank but its sitting in my basement nowin the cold celar where is cold maybe still has some life cuz the coraline still has nice color and feel wet cold... but yah if you are interested ill took some pics which what i want to let go...


----------



## Bear44 (May 20, 2011)

mr_brixs said:


> how much lbs you looking for.. i took some out on my display tank like 3weeks ago its fully cured in my tank but its sitting in my basement nowin the cold celar where is cold maybe still has some life cuz the coraline still has nice color and feel wet cold... but yah if you are interested ill took some pics which what i want to let go...


I'm looking for total of 25lbs and i'm in the woodbridge area too.

if you can, i like to see some pics and what would you like to charge per pound.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SUM has Marco rocks for $3.69/lbs


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> SUM has Marco rocks for $3.69/lbs


Seen this LR. Very nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bear44 (May 20, 2011)

Chris S said:


> SUM has Marco rocks for $3.69/lbs


you know how much they sell live sand for? gonna see eco reefer + shipping vs SUM


----------

